# Temporarily moving tanks



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

One of the ridiculously fun parts of home renos is moving the fish tanks. 

Sometime next weekend I have to move my 110 and 65 from the living room into the playroom for a few days while the floor and other work is being done, then move them back. (oh, yeah...REALLY looking forward to this...)

SO...is there any point in saving the water I siphon out of the tanks before moving them, other than the water in whatever containers the fish are in, or will the filter media be enough to prevent any mini- or re-cycling?

Anything special I need to consider that I may have overlooked, from those that have done this before?

Anyone got some rubbermaid bins or WHY that I could borrow to put fish in? Not sure I have enough buckets...

Anyone wanna do it for me?   

Rich


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

the water holds none of your biology, You should be fine without saving any of the water. It dosn't hurt if you do though.

Good luck!


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

As AWW said, the water column doesn't contain the bacteria.

You just need a good portion of water to keep your filter running so the bacteria doesn't starve of ammonia\water. I'd just match the water temperature with tap water after the move, and use water conditioner\buffers as necessary.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I would actually use as little of the current water as possible, as long as you can manage to match parameters. All the old water holds is organic wastes.

I feel your pain as some point we are gutting my basement and in 3 rooms in there I have a 125, 46, 20, and ADA cube garden I have to move somewhere else, plus my home office. It'll probably all go in the garage, but I'm not looking forward to moving that 125 gallon....


----------



## mdwflyer (Jan 11, 2011)

Rich, here's what I did. Pick up a new garbage can, put your rocks and ornaments, run the filters and heaters on it. With the fish if it's not for too long. Mine was just a couple hours while we moved the tank upstairs.

Then when you are done, you have a nice new clean garbage can to replace one of the stinky ones :bigsmile:


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

110 and 65 should be piece of cake! 
last month I just moved my 2x 210 and 75 from sellers house to my old house, and now to my new house. all in a month. 
I had sooo much fun !


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

i would add that since your fish will be stressed to add airstones as well as your filters. salt might not hurt either.


----------



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks for the replies! One bright spot, I guess, is that this will be a permanent move for the 65, so I only have to move one back. And, I suspect that I am officially out of excuses for doing a real good clean on all the tanks...bleh. Probably gonna happen next weekend. Happy joy joy joy..

And Mark...my garbage cans don't stink! :bigsmile: :bigsmile:


----------



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

Move happened last night. And it wasn't fun (whining over). A couple rummy noses decided they'd prefer flopping on the floor than trying the bucket, and one of my female fryeri looks like she got quite beat up, but other than that everyone (except me) is happy. 

Leaving the tanks in the care of grandpa for 10 days while we go on vacation (and the destruction part of the renos are being done). Hope to come back to healthy, happy fish. Already anticipating re-scaping both tanks from scratch...after I move them back...urgh.


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

i just moved everything from my 135 to my 250. All seems well i used all new water but kept all my bio and just transfered it.


----------

